# Little rivers and Creeks!



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Okay so on this trail I take my horse on, Theres a small creek we can quicky pass over so we can continue our trail. Under the water its basicly stones, nice rounded stones, it looks simple to cross but I don't wanna hurt my horse. Is it okay to cross?

Also if theres sand underneath ( different part of the creek) is it safe to cross? What if we sink? I just wanna know so i can continue the trail. :]

Thanks... I wanna know whats safe to cross and whats not.


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Does your horse where shoes? and, i take it the water isn't very deep, how deep is it? 

The trails I ride are by a lake. So there are a few little creeks. But here in OK, the water gets dirty and muddy, so you can't see. I trust the horse's judgment. Of course, my horse doesn't care. You could walk through ANYTHING and she would be fine with it. But, I would say it would be safe to cross =] And of course, if you see other riders tracks that have crossed it =]


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

He only has shoes on his front, his back are barefoot. And Hes not really scared of anything and dosent care for water that much. I havent seen any tracks cause its pretty grassy, but it looks like the trail could continue one.

Maybe I should get off him and cross it and lead him over for the first time?


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

we cross rivers and creeks all the time. Even with rocks and shoes he'll be okay. The only thing is you should help him through, guide him rather than let him find his own way around the bigger rocks. As far as sandy or muddy bottoms, well you don't know till you try it, and one forefoot sinking up to the knee will tell you to back up quick. I think a smallish stream isn't likely to be that muddy, or you can find crossings that are firmer and learn which areas to avoid. It's great fun!! Here's one of our river crossings, the little muddy break in the weeds.

And yes, it's probably a really good idea to cross on foot the first time so there are no surprises.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Alright, I'll try it this time. I'll bring my saddle this time tho. Just so i have extra balance. :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I personally would be more comfortable crossing where it is rocky, just take your time and guide him around the big rocks and let him decide where he needs to put his feet. Of course, be very aware if he starts to sink into the mud and get out quick. I try to be overly cautious when crossing creeks around her because many of ours end up getting boggy with VERY deep mud.

And yes, trust your horse. I got Dobe bogged completely down the other day because I urged him to cross in a place that he didn't want to. {


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

I think you will be pleasantly surprised at how well your horse crosses the rocky creek beds. Mine has front shoes and does just fine. I do make mine put his head down and walk easy...but mostly because he is a big clumsy ox :lol:


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow.. Yeah thats scary.. Bogs. I wonder if its easier for a horse to get out of deeper mud then people. Cause I got stuck once... and i lost my boot.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

smrobs said:


> I personally would be more comfortable crossing where it is rocky, just take your time and guide him around the big rocks and let him decide where he needs to put his feet. Of course, be very aware if he starts to sink into the mud and get out quick. I try to be overly cautious when crossing creeks around her because many of ours end up getting boggy with VERY deep mud.
> 
> And yes, trust your horse. I got Dobe bogged completely down the other day because I urged him to cross in a place that he didn't want to. {


I would not want to see John sunk up to his belly in river muck...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh, I know O,O!!! We had a hard enough time getting Dobe out because the banks were really steep and tree lined and flat ground was about 15 feet above where we were. I was so afraid that we were gonna have to put a rope on the saddle and pull him out with another horse but after a long rest, he managed to fight his way out on his own. Poor John would probably still be stuck in there ;p LOL.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

No big deal. Pick a good spot to cross and go for it. Do watch out for boggy areas.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ Okay, now I'm really jealous. '''''


----------



## Skeeter9 (Sep 3, 2009)

Well. . .did you cross that creek? How did it go?

Water crossings are tons of fun! Rocky, sandy, deep, or shallow, we go for it!!! Of course, we are careful and pay attention, but our horses are used to it.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

I havent yet.
I will soon. ^^


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

I CROSSED HIM!
I was so pleased!
I didn't have to get off him. ^^

He did very well... he just sniffed the water once and crossed it making his way over.
^^ I'm so proud of him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay, congrats!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

i want to ride through a creek!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Did you find a good trail on the other side? Great trail horse if he'll just walk through, good for both of you>


----------



## cowboy (Sep 4, 2007)

Well If I know that I have to cross a stream, I need to think about it. See my lady has a thing about water, i'm not sure why she has but she has. When we cross we jump, first time she did that I was not ready. It is a good thing that I have ridden all my life and knew how to recover. I had only had her for about 2 month's at the time.
I only deal with brooks in the winter and spring and I limit her jumping as much as I can because of her knees. But I know that she loves jumping and so do I. so once a year I ride out the riff zone trail where we cross a stream once out, once back.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

No I didn't find a trail 
I thought there would be... but looks like there wasnt. 
And I was alone so I didnt wanna get lost. D:


----------



## sandy2u1 (May 7, 2008)

Gratz on your very successful crossing!! Sorry there wasn't a trail for you to ride on the other side. If you get to feeling adventurous that may be a great place for some trail blazing. Take ya some paint to mark your trail.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

We use surveyor's tape to mark trail, though that can be alarming if you don't realize why it's there, because it makes it look like a huge development is ready to go in...aacck!


----------

